
Stripe was down - 1as
https://status.stripe.com/
======
michaelschade
I work at Stripe. We're back up now. Your customers can safely retry any
failed payments. We'll post a public postmortem over the next few days with
more information.

If you need any help, please drop us a line at support@stripe.com (and feel
free to CC me; I'm michael@stripe.com).

~~~
kumarski
thanks for the responsiveness.

------
siliconc0w
"Elevated error rates" is now status page speak for "shit is totally down".
Amazon does the same thing with a small note next to a green check when their
api is also broken. I wonder what hellscape on earth would be necessary for
amazon to drop to a red icon.

~~~
mentat
It happened during the DynamoDB outages but only for some subservices.

------
keehun
What I'm about to say is definitely NOT IN ANY SENSE Schadenfreude, but...

I get really excited when amazing services we've come to take for granted goes
down. I'd put places like Amazon, Netflix, Gmail, etc in this category. The
reason? Well, I really really look forward to reading the post-mortems and
getting a sneak-peek at the inner workings of said services.

~~~
potatosareok2
Don't be so excited! Maybe they just dropped another DB index and the guy who
did it still has no visibility into the actual DB load.

[https://support.stripe.com/questions/outage-
postmortem-2015-...](https://support.stripe.com/questions/outage-
postmortem-2015-10-08-utc)

------
LeoPanthera
At the time of writing, this post is 11 minutes old, but the status page says
they have been down for 5.

Hmm!

~~~
adrtessier
I think generally when every alarm bell in your monitoring system goes off the
first thing you do is question whether monitoring is broken. When you confirm
there is a problem this big, you panic and try to fix it really fast. Then you
call your other on-call guys and tell them you actually have an "oh, shit"
situation.

Once you recognize there's a serious problem, THEN you make the public
announcement. Ah, the life of ops.

------
nolim1t
For payment processing, I've built in a system which uses stripe (credit cards
only) and bitcoin (using a different API. But that is only to detect whether
payment has received. If the API is down, the detection of payments can still
be done manually thanks to the fact that the bitcoin network is
decentralized).

I never rely on a single point of failure. And of course, always good to have
a "plan B" in place.

------
acconrad
all services are back online

------
gesman
Grinch's XMAS DDOS blackmail?

------
amateur_soclgst
No better time than Christmas to have your payment platform go down :(. I
can't imagine the clusterfuck at the Stripe offices atm. Overnighters ahoy!

